# Is it time to put my Chihuahua down?



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a 13 1/2 yr old Chihuahua and i am debating whether i should put him down now or wait til he gets worse. 

He seems very weak now, tends to lose his balance, barely can walk fast, doesnt eat as much and lost half his weight this past year. Though there are days where he does move around and is a little active but those days are less and less. 

I did take him to the vet but i cant really afford much as i am in the process of moving, but based on what i told the vet he did tell me good chance of organ failure and it will cost a few 100, which i cant spare at the moment.

So i am in a tough situation should i put him down now or in the near future (next 2-3 months) or wait? This dog is my first ever pet and i consider him as a family member, i had him since i was a kid and i have no clue on what to do.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dog. I lost my labrador on July 1st to cancer/heart failure and know how hard it is to lose such a special friend. 

Would you be able to afford a blood pannel/chemistry, I know some vets charge as little as 70$ for one. It would tell you how your little one's organs are functioning and might make the decision on how to proceed with his care a little easier.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We had to put our big boy Max down. After several trils of different medications that did not work for him and numerous test, different vets etc. DH had been carring him out to go potty and carring him back. He was a very stout Am Staff boy about 65# when we couldn't make him comfortable anymore and he couldn't hold himself anymore we knew it was time. He was 12 years old. I would have done anything to keep him around if he was not in pain. My first chi lived for 22 years.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a rule that when a beloved pet stops enjoying life I do the kindest thing I can do. By 'stops enjoying life' that means to me that he has really stopped eating very much, is not playing, is having trouble walking, and losing their potty training. You will be the only one that can decide. This forum will support you. But asking us to decide for you, just isn't going to happen. Has to be YOUR decision; you know your dog.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I agree with Susan. You know your boy much better than we do. When you look at him and he gives you look that is unmistakably known as the "I can't go on" look, you eill then know it is time. In my own personal opinion when they just seem miserable, unhappy, and just not enjoying life anymore i will make the decision to put them to rest. But it is your decision in the long run, think about how he feels and what life is like thru his eyes and base your thoughts on that.

Good luck, and i'm very sorry to hear of you having to take this step.*


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Putting him down will cost $100+ keep that in mind also if you can afford the test I'd try that first. Ultimately it's your decision if he is that unwell and not having the quality of life then maybe it is time. It also may not be good traveling him to another country in his condition.


----------

